# Acho que falando se aprende mais rápido.



## Masoud_d84

I dont understand this sentence. What is this SE? The structure of the sentence is strange to me.


----------



## englishmania

Significa que, ao falar, aprende-se mais rápido. 
As pessoas aprendem mais rápido uma língua quando a falam.


----------



## Nonstar

Masoud_d84 said:


> I dont understand this sentence. What is this SE? The structure of the sentence is strange to me.


What variety of Portuguese are you learning, Masoud?


----------



## Masoud_d84

Nonstar said:


> What variety of Portuguese are you learning, Masoud?


Brazilian


----------



## Nonstar

I see. I don't know if you have been using any European Portuguese material and learning by yourself. I feel curious cos Brazilian-Portuguese-oriented books must have presented examples of those "strange" structures or at least mentioned the differences between the two varieties. Maybe you haven't got to _pronomes clíticos _yet.


----------



## Masoud_d84

Nonstar said:


> I see. I don't know if you have been using any European Portuguese material and learning by yourself. I feel curious cos Brazilian-Portuguese-oriented books must have presented examples of those "strange" structures or at least mentioned the differences between the two varieties. Maybe you haven't got to _pronomes clíticos _yet.


Somebody (a Brazilian) told the sententence to me. I dont know its structure.


----------



## englishmania

Do you think he/she meant  cê aprende?  (você)

Anyway, the sentence is correct.


----------



## Nonstar

englishmania said:


> Do you think he/she meant  cê aprende?  (você)
> 
> By the way, the sentence sounds correct in EuPT.


I was thinking it could be this _cê._


----------



## Masoud_d84

englishmania said:


> Do you think he/she meant  cê aprende?  (você)
> 
> Anyway, the sentence is correct.


What do you mean?!


----------



## englishmania

Did the person say or write the sentence?


----------



## Masoud_d84

englishmania said:


> Did the person say or write the sentence?


He said.


----------



## englishmania

OK. So the sentence you posted is fine. We were just considering another possibility.

Acho que falando *se *aprende mais rápido.
Acho que falando, '*cê / você* aprende mais rápido.


----------



## S.V.

Yes, basically like_ one learns better_ (or _human__ learns better that way_). This_ se_ impessoal is just a bit emptier than_ you _or_ one_. It is closer to using no pronouns: _learning is easier that way_. Who we are talking about ('anyone, everyone') then comes from context.

Then there are also some differences between Brasil and Portugal, in how often you see pronouns _before_ or _after_ (aprende-se_ vs_. se aprende, less rare in BR). But you don't have to worry about that right now (_clíticos_, as Nonstar mentioned).

This _se_ is just a way to "hide" or omit a "specific" subject. Rarely is it as formal as_ one_ in English. It is more common.


----------



## Fernando de Carvalho

Sim, e, talvez mais correto: «se aprende mais rapidamente».


----------



## guihenning

É possível que alguém tenha mesmo dito “falando cê aprende mais rápido” mas fica aqui o registro que “cê” e “se” não são homófonas em nenhuma variante do português.


----------



## englishmania

Sim, é verdade, mas um falante de outra língua pode perceber mal.


----------



## guihenning

englishmania said:


> Sim, é verdade, mas um falante de outra língua pode perceber mal.


Sim, a nós nativos não poria qualquer dúvida, mas por isso mesmo deixei registrado porque alguém poderia futuramente ler os posts e achar que “cê” e “se” soam iguais.


----------



## gato radioso

Masoud_d84 said:


> I dont understand this sentence. What is this SE? The structure of the sentence is strange to me.


Na verdade, devia ser "aprende-se". É a forma usual de exprimir ações impessoales:
_Vende-se apartamento = Flat to sell_​_      Alugam-se bicicletas = Bikes to rent here_


----------



## jazyk

Não, não devia. Há um _que_ na frase, que atrai o pronome.


----------



## Fernando de Carvalho

Devia ou deveria?


----------



## jazyk

A utilização do imperfeito do indicativo - Ciberdúvidas da Língua Portuguesa


----------

